# Bose USB audio driver



## donbryan (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey,

The sound from my bose companion 5 speakers keep shutting down and I hear nothing at all. It works when i plug in the usb cable and then after a few reboots it stops working. I have to keep uninstalling the usb hub drivers on my pc so it will reinstall. Anyone got any suggestions.

Thanks

Don


----------



## bangkoklawyer (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Don,

I am having a similar problem. After about a year of working fine, they just stopped and my windows xp says "device not recognized". Have you found a solution? [email protected]

Thanks,

matthew


----------



## Toni Kumpula (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's the solution: (only for AMD processors) (laptop solution)

1. Take your electric cable out of your wall socklet
2. Remove all the installed drivers (usb & audio drivers (not hd audio driver))
3. And remove your usb cable in your computer too before uninstalling any drivers
4. Now connect your electric cable again in the wall socklet
5. Wait for a moment and then connect your usb cable in your computer
6. Now your windows should recognize your bose driver and install it correctly
7. If you are running AMD processor go here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=fi&cc=fi&lang=fi&os=2093&product=3767369
8. Download and isntall amd usb audio filter (do not restart your system before everything is installed
9. Now your windows will recognize your bose, and works perfectly with wmp

I hope this helped you guys!


----------

